# all blacks have shit smv if not gym maxxed (toronto no nigger zone)



## Blackgymmax (Apr 29, 2021)

people bark hard at me when i say blacks have shit smv unless gymmaxed. ok, so lets put this to the test with
BRODERICK HUNTER
























his results shall we???


28 fucking matches with 43 in the fucking que.
THATS FUCKING IT. THATS PEAK BLACK SMV IN TORONTO FACE ALONE LMAO. WHAT A JOKE
NOW THE FEMALE QUALITY????????????????????????

























































POINT FUCKING BEING
he would probably have 99+ in less than a day if he was gym maxxed, however his quality would not go up. it would remain the exact same fucking trash. Thats just how it is for niggers. there is no ascenscion. Fuck all of you dumb ass niggers and deathnics preaching this bbc nonsense.
THERES NO HOPE FOR NIGGERS. GET WHITE OR DIE TRYING.
ILL KEEP YOU UPDATED WITH MY SKIN BLEACHING RESULTS IN DECEMBER, THANKS.

@fogdart @goat2x






he got some nigger w nice tits but fucking alien eyes lmfao


----------



## Preston (Apr 29, 2021)

Can't believe broderick hunter got such pathetic results.Lmao


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 29, 2021)

Bro stop doing Chadfishes with common models you baboon, chadfishes don't work use a low key chad. 

Every woman would fall for Hunter irl keep coping you retard, not on tinder tho because psl 7 men don't use tinder they only date models, guy has 300k followers on Instagram and probably has been used 100s of time on tinder chadfishing in toronto by all the incel currycels you have in that shithole.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 29, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Bro stop doing Chadfishes with common models you baboon, chadfishes don't work use a low key chad.
> 
> Every woman would fall for Hunter irl keep coping you retard, not on tinder tho because psl 7 men don't use tinder they only date models, guy has 300k followers on Instagram and probably has been used 100s of time on tinder chadfishing in toronto by all the incel currycels you have in that shithole.


shut up you dumb ass monkey. arabincel did this experiment and he got 100+likes in 30 mins w zack cox. kill yourself


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Apr 29, 2021)

It seems that certain ethnicities have an aversion to blacks, specifically east asians, which I know are plentiful in toronto. I feel like if you did the same experiment in new york city or miami it would go much better


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 29, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Can't believe broderick hunter got such pathetic results.Lmao


Not really you cannot chadfish anymore on tinder. You used to be able to do Roshan and other models even o'Pry but they all get fucked by algorithm, banned or women get used to chadfishing, no psl 7 man would use tinder.


----------



## Preston (Apr 29, 2021)

Could u try doing one on Louis Allen 3,Hrithik roshan and John abraham


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Apr 29, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Bro stop doing Chadfishes with common models you baboon, chadfishes don't work use a low key chad.


"common"
I rot on this forum for 2+ years and have literally never heard of this guy, I doubt most women know it's a model, also cope OP


----------



## Deleted member 13709 (Apr 29, 2021)

Lmao at this utter shit thread,kys. 

Next time don't forget to say he was made a model because virtue signalling lol


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 29, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> shut up you dumb ass monkey. arabincel did this experiment and he got 100+likes in 30 mins w zack cox. kill yourself


Probably because Zach Cox wasn't known just like the whole array of models used before him like hunter and was actually believable as someone whod use tinder jfl. Hunter would fucking destroy irl in clubs and you know it.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 29, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Could u try doing one on Louis Allen 3,Hrithik roshan and John abraham


hrithik does good bc he looks mixed. as long as you look mixed AT MINIMUM you can do well.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 29, 2021)

Tbh can u even be black and prettyboy? As in genuinely a truly feminine good looking guy.

The most i've seen is lightskins w/ rapper styles, not full on tik tok celeb w/ thigh high socks.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 29, 2021)

ɯᴉsǝɹɐupnɯ said:


> "common"
> I rot on this forum for 2+ years and have literally never heard of this guy, I doubt most women know it's a model, also cope OP


What's your point lmao, just use xxx tentacion on tinder a literal dead celebrity.

My point is that too many people have used these models as cat fishes, women will likely not even match because no sane PSL 7 man uses tinder they only date models just like broderick hunter is doing rn with his black stacy, chadfishing with models like hunter, maher and eriksen have been done countless upon countless of times, women get used to this shit jfl.


----------



## Preston (Apr 29, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> hrithik does good bc he looks mixed. as long as you look mixed AT MINIMUM you can do well.


I was more interested in how well exotic pheno do tbh.All 3 of them have exotic phenos.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 29, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> I was more interested in how well exotic pheno do tbh.All 3 of them have exotic phenos.


i should try louie. he may be a lil too nigger looking but idk.


----------



## Titbot (Apr 29, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> people bark hard at me when i say blacks have shit smv unless gymmaxed. ok, so lets put this to the test with
> BRODERICK HUNTER
> View attachment 1114234
> 
> ...


Low IQ not surprising coming from a bigger. You used shit pics of him. Also do you think it’s over for niggas like Jordon Calloway


----------



## chadrone96 (Apr 29, 2021)

tyrone will never have this kind of girl


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 29, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Low IQ not surprising coming from a bigger. You used shit pics of him. Also do you think it’s over for niggas like Jordon Calloway


"coming from a bigger" 
back to street shitting


----------



## Preston (Apr 29, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> i should try louie. he may be a lil too nigger looking but idk.


Try prime john Abraham while ur at it.He will slay hard imo


----------



## zeke714 (Apr 29, 2021)

Maesthetic or death


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Apr 29, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> What's your point lmao, just use xxx tentacion on tinder a literal dead celebrity.


I'm not saying to use his picture on tinder you retard


volcelfatcel said:


> My point is that too many people have used these models as cat fishe


and my point is that literally nobody knows who the fuck this guy is


volcelfatcel said:


> women will likely not even match because no sane PSL 7 man uses tinder they only date models


retard


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 29, 2021)

ɯᴉsǝɹɐupnɯ said:


> I'm not saying to use his picture on tinder you retard
> 
> and my point is that literally nobody knows who the fuck this guy is
> 
> retard


Foids would know if they use tinder at all. Broderick Hunter isn't known because he has insane status or fame, girls in a city like Toronto would know him if they use tinder to get hookups. He is a literal male model you are foolish if you don't think there have been 100's of fucking broderick hunter catfishes, women get aware of this and either don't swipe, or swipe but never answer, the likelyhood of a guys as good looking as him being on tinder is zero to none. 

You are legit retarded and didn't get my point at all from what I wrote, hunter doesn't need to be a famous celebrity he probably has been used 100's of times unlike Zach Cox as Cox is a fairly new model, Hunter has been used in a literal retarded amounts r/braincels experiments before jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 29, 2021)

Try also this guy if you can


----------



## Preston (Apr 29, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Try also this guy if you can
> View attachment 1114294
> View attachment 1114295
> View attachment 1114297
> View attachment 1114298


Will fail on tinder without body halo.This site needs to be taught a lesson on sex appeal tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Biggdink (Apr 29, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Bro stop doing Chadfishes with common models you baboon, chadfishes don't work use a low key chad.
> 
> Every woman would fall for Hunter irl keep coping you retard, not on tinder tho because psl 7 men don't use tinder they only date models, guy has 300k followers on Instagram and probably has been used 100s of time on tinder chadfishing in toronto by all the incel currycels you have in that shithole.


My Maher and eriksen fish matched with almost every Stacy and 99+ likes in few hours with only face selfies and I’m in a very small canadian city .... it’s different many girls don’t reply


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 29, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Will fail on tinder without body halo.This site needs to be taught a lesson on sex appeal tbh


Elab. Otherwise he is facially extremely good looking


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 29, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> My Maher and eriksen fish matched with almost every Stacy and 99+ likes in few hours with only face selfies and I’m in a very small canadian city .... it’s different many girls don’t reply


Both incels. Rambocel mogs.


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 29, 2021)

Maybe your elo is fucked up.


----------



## Preston (Apr 29, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Elab. Otherwise he is facially extremely good looking
> View attachment 1114302


Tyrones especially low trust dark skins like those don't do well on tinder.They might slay irl tho


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 29, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> My Maher and eriksen fish matched with almost every Stacy and 99+ likes in few hours with only face selfies and I’m in a very small canadian city .... it’s different many girls don’t reply


Yeah that's what I said in a later reply, women don't believe there being genuinely guys this good looking on tinder. There have been 100s of experiments done by these guys and women are aware of this, they either match and never respond or follow up since they know ur a catfish because theyve seen these profiles 1000x times before. Or they don't swipe at all, its mixed but male models are very difficult to do nowadays. Before you could do O'pry and actually have women respond, hell even Hrithik Roshan a famous actor but now it's extremely difficult as they've ramped up all the shit in algorithms, banning and women being actually aware of this.



volcelfatcel said:


> . He is a literal male model you are foolish if you don't think there have been 100's of fucking broderick hunter catfishes, women get aware of this and either don't swipe, or swipe but never answer, the likelyhood of a guys as good looking as him being on tinder is zero to none.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 29, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Elab. Otherwise he is facially extremely good looking
> View attachment 1114302


Would only do good with black roasties. But young women like tyrones like this


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 29, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Try also this guy if you can
> View attachment 1114294
> View attachment 1114295
> View attachment 1114297
> View attachment 1114298


0SMV


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 29, 2021)

The people who live in toronto (asians) hate blacks


----------



## eyelidcel (Apr 29, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> people bark hard at me when i say blacks have shit smv unless gymmaxed. ok, so lets put this to the test with
> BRODERICK HUNTER
> View attachment 1114234
> 
> ...


LOL I get better matches than them


----------



## fogdart (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> people bark hard at me when i say blacks have shit smv unless gymmaxed. ok, so lets put this to the test with
> BRODERICK HUNTER
> View attachment 1114234
> 
> ...


Your “experiment” looks kinda sus tbh. Broderick hunter is very popular - I’m sure people reported your account as a chad fish or found it to be too good to be true. His images can be found with a quick reverse image search. It’s best to use unknown models with amateur pics for chad fishing because women have notoriously skeptical of chad fish. Also, you didn’t even screenshot the page that shows Match count. Your reporting of the experiment is kinda sus but whatever rocks your boat. Look at how I reported this experiment









RTT copers on suicide watch. Chest brah gets destroyed by Natty Tyrone. Tinder experiment. [GTFIH]


I read in one post that RTT (roidmaxing, Tanning and tattoos) is a legit formula for slaying on Tinder because Chest brah get 99+ likes in 4.5 hours so I decided to put the idea to test in a small city in Canada. Not only did chest brah fail abyssmally compared to Tyrone (28 likes in 24hours)...




looksmax.org


----------



## .👽. (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> people bark hard at me when i say blacks have shit smv unless gymmaxed. ok, so lets put this to the test with
> BRODERICK HUNTER
> View attachment 1114234
> 
> ...


R u really bleaching your skin?


----------



## TITUS (Apr 30, 2021)

How will niggers recover from this?


----------



## gamma (Apr 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Bro stop doing Chadfishes with common models you baboon, chadfishes don't work use a low key chad.


This 
Girls aren't so dumb, they know male models aren't on Tinder 

Just look at *JORDAN BARRETT tinder experiment*.....he got ZERO matches, a literal zero









Tinder Experiment #1 - Jordan Barrett (Australian Supermodel)


Time Duration = 4 hours Country = Northern Ireland Result = 0 matches & 4 likes




looksmax.org





It's time for Barrett to join incel.co huh?





Jfl


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> This
> Girls aren't so dumb, they know male models aren't on Tinder
> 
> Just look at *JORDAN BARRETT tinder experiment*.....he got ZERO matches, a literal zero
> ...


Another point is that Hunter has been used on 100s experiments in r/braincels, probably even more by botted catfish, especially in a city as big as Toronto lmao.

Why would women swipe on hunter if they saw him a week or a month ago under a different name like Shaquille, that's how I see it. You could do Roshan before, o'Pry and get easy matches but now you can't because they have upped banning, algorithms and women know these guys now from having constant bots and cat fishes so they don't swipe right or they do and never respond.


----------



## fogdart (Apr 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> This
> Girls aren't so dumb, they know male models aren't on Tinder
> 
> Just look at *JORDAN BARRETT tinder experiment*.....he got ZERO matches, a literal zero
> ...


The self hating low IQ nigger will have a hard time comprehending that. He needs mental justification for his body dysmorphia. The facts are clear: blacks have lower SMV than whites in general, but claiming giga Tyrones have shit SMV is another level of delusion.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

fogdart said:


> The self hating low IQ nigger will have time comprehending that. He needs mental justification for his body dysmorphia. The facts are clear: blacks have lower SMV than whites in general, but claiming giga Tyrones have shit SMV is another level of delusion.


Yeah im delusional lmao. Im giving the hard facts son


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 30, 2021)

I agree with blacks having lower SMV than their looksmatched white counterparts but the results are surprisingly bad.


----------



## Preston (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Yeah im delusional lmao. Im giving the hard facts son


Try one with a lesser known black with coloured eyes. That will be interesting to see if u do end up doing that tag me


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Your “experiment” looks kinda sus tbh. Broderick hunter is very popular - I’m sure people reported your account as a chad fish or found it to be too good to be true. His images can be found with a quick reverse image search. It’s best to use unknown models with amateur pics for chad fishing because women have notoriously skeptical of chad fish. Also, you didn’t even screenshot the page that shows Match count. Your reporting of the experiment is kinda sus but whatever rocks your boat. Look at how I reported this experiment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No lol nobody knows broderick and guys like o pry still have massive success in toronto lol. I think its more that the competition is? Ridiculous here cuz arabincel has apparently tested mogger blacks who all failed hard face only and only the whites seemed to do good.


----------



## Preston (Apr 30, 2021)

U could use this guy. @africancel what's his name?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 30, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> U could use this guy. @africancel what's his name?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1114870


Sadiq adeshina.








(@sadiqdesh) • Instagram photos and videos


73K Followers, 1,901 Following, 949 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@sadiqdesh)




www.instagram.com


----------



## fogdart (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> No lol nobody knows broderick and guys like o pry still have massive success in toronto lol. I think its more that the competition is? Ridiculous here cuz arabincel has apparently tested mogger blacks who all failed hard face only and only the whites seemed to do good.


Bruh it's hard to believe that Broderick Hunter will flop hard with face only. I've tested the Black guy in the experiment I linked above with face only and he did really well on Bumble - in fact, I got my account banned because it was reported as catfish and he not even that popular. Also, Broderick Hunter is extremely popular as a model he has close to 300k IG followers whereas guys like Tyler Maher have only 30k or so followers. Broderick has a youtube video by Buzzfeed which has over 12 Million views come one bruh.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Bruh it's hard to believe that Broderick Hunter will flop hard with face only. I've tested the Black guy in the experiment I linked above with face only and he did really well on Bumble - in fact, I got my account banned because it was reported as catfish and he not even that popular. Also, Broderick Hunter is extremely popular as a model he has close to 300k IG followers whereas guys like Tyler Maher have only 30k or so followers. Broderick has a youtube video by Buzzfeed which has over 12 Million views come one bruh.



Idk, well im gonna spoof my location to a small city. And a 12m view vid on youtube means nothing


----------



## Preston (Apr 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> Sadiq adeshina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the man that will restore faith in your race's SMV @Blackgymmax


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> This is the man that will restore faith in your race's SMV @Blackgymmax


Im starting to think its more of the location


fogdart said:


> Bruh it's hard to believe that Broderick Hunter will flop hard with face only. I've tested the Black guy in the experiment I linked above with face only and he did really well on Bumble - in fact, I got my account banned because it was reported as catfish and he not even that popular. Also, Broderick Hunter is extremely popular as a model he has close to 300k IG followers whereas guys like Tyler Maher have only 30k or so followers. Broderick has a youtube video by Buzzfeed which has over 12 Million views come one bruh.



Im gonna try ottawa


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> No lol nobody knows broderick and guys like o pry still have massive success in toronto lol. I think its more that the competition is? Ridiculous here cuz arabincel has apparently tested mogger blacks who all failed hard face only and only the whites seemed to do good.


In all honesty arabincel is a bad source cause he's already faked so many tinder experiments. It would be better if you actually pick s white chad face only then run him in the same location and compare results.


----------



## fogdart (Apr 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> In all honesty arabincel is a bad source cause he's already faked so many tinder experiments. It would be better if you actually pick s white chad face only then run him in the same location and compare results.


He's the same guy who lied about Chestbrah getting 99+ likes in few hours in Toronto. I ran the same experiment and recorded it and Chestbrah did shit compared to Tyrone









RTT copers on suicide watch. Chest brah gets destroyed by Natty Tyrone. Tinder experiment. [GTFIH]


I read in one post that RTT (roidmaxing, Tanning and tattoos) is a legit formula for slaying on Tinder because Chest brah get 99+ likes in 4.5 hours so I decided to put the idea to test in a small city in Canada. Not only did chest brah fail abyssmally compared to Tyrone (28 likes in 24hours)...




looksmax.org


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> In all honesty arabincel is a bad source cause he's already faked so many tinder experiments. It would be better if you actually pick s white chad face only then run him in the same location and compare results.





fogdart said:


> He's the same guy who lied about Chestbrah getting 99+ likes in few hours in Toronto. I ran the same experiment and recorded it and Chestbrah did shit compared to Tyrone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did run the exp but lied about the results lmao.
However w Broderick he gave me the results so idk


----------



## goat2x (Apr 30, 2021)

This is water for non sub 80 iqcels

imagine thinking blacks went from lower end of smv to top smv in 1-2 years

just because "blm halo"  

this forum is truly autistic


----------



## gamma (Apr 30, 2021)

goat2x said:


> This is water for non sub 80 iqcels
> 
> imagine thinking blacks went from lower end of smv to top smv in 1-2 years
> 
> ...


They have more SMV than any other race *except white* though

Curries and asians men are bottom of the barrel for SMV


----------



## goat2x (Apr 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> They have more SMV than any other race except white though
> 
> Curries and asians men are bottom of the barrel


Hispanics maybe even middle eastern mog them for white women


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> He did run the exp but lied about the results lmao.
> However w Broderick he gave me the results so idk


I'm not saying he didn't run him but it's kind of useless if you don't have a base to compare him to.

There's a time he said he did an experiment in 8 hours of some Indian guy and he got 63 matched and 37 of them messaging first, in 8 hours??? Ofcourse that's total bs because not even Stacy has a match to message ratio of 1:2 in 8 hours lmao


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 30, 2021)

brutal


----------



## Lihito (Apr 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> people bark hard at me when i say blacks have shit smv unless gymmaxed. ok, so lets put this to the test with
> BRODERICK HUNTER
> View attachment 1114234
> 
> ...


JFL AT WESTERN WOMEN THINKING THEY CAN HAVE ANY MAN BECAUSE "YEEEESSS KWEEEENNN💅💅💅"

BALKAN WOMEN WOULD NEVER MATCH WITH A MAN THAT MUCH ABOVE THEIR LOOKS

HYPERGAMY IS YOUR END WESTERNCUCKS


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Apr 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Foids would know if they use tinder at all. Broderick Hunter isn't known because he has insane status or fame, girls in a city like Toronto would know him if they use tinder to get hookups. He is a literal male model you are foolish if you don't think there have been 100's of fucking broderick hunter catfishes, women get aware of this and either don't swipe, or swipe but never answer, the likelyhood of a guys as good looking as him being on tinder is zero to none.
> 
> You are legit retarded and didn't get my point at all from what I wrote, hunter doesn't need to be a famous celebrity he probably has been used 100's of times unlike Zach Cox as Cox is a fairly new model, Hunter has been used in a literal retarded amounts r/braincels experiments before jfl.


Tinder has millions of swipes per day this idea that a couple of retards on braincels using a models photo leards to literally every foid on Earth being aware its a chadfish is fucking stupid lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 30, 2021)

Black men won't ever have as good smv as white men even if they look as good because of racism, welcome to the west.

However I believe either your

1. Elo is screwed so your profile isn't getting shown enough 
2. Toronto is full of racists ( high possibility considering asian population)
3. Everyone knows Broderick hunter( also I believe that even if they don't know who he is he looks catfish af)


----------



## Chinacurry (May 5, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Yeah im delusional lmao. Im giving the hard facts son


How did the bleaching go?


----------



## Lolcel (May 7, 2021)

I'm beyond sure he would do better irl 
There is something at play here


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 1, 2021)

goat2x said:


> This is water for non sub 80 iqcels
> 
> imagine thinking blacks went from lower end of smv to top smv in 1-2 years
> 
> ...


People even here mistake virtue signalling for true attraction. Boggles my mind. There was this tiktok of this dude getting a thirst comment and then he actually dmed the girl but didn't get her. He was wondering why. Jfl. Don't trust any public comments or virtue signalling from women. All that matters is how they react and respond to you in private.


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 1, 2021)

goat2x said:


> Hispanics maybe even middle eastern mog them for white women


Middle eastern Chads can put tyrones to shame. Do you really think this guy can be beaten by a random Tyrone on an international level? Jfl no. All they might have is Muslim failo sometimes.


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> people bark hard at me when i say blacks have shit smv unless gymmaxed. ok, so lets put this to the test with
> BRODERICK HUNTER
> View attachment 1114234
> 
> ...


@PrestonYnot 

Lol looks like BBC is a niche meme, that karlsplatz guy is prolly right


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Middle eastern Chads can put tyrones to shame. Do you really think this guy can be beaten by a random Tyrone on an international level? Jfl no. All they might have is Muslim failo sometimes.
> View attachment 1160524
> View attachment 1160526


You're right 

But this guy is a comical example 


Srsly!?


----------



## Preston (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> @PrestonYnot
> 
> Lol looks like BBC is a niche meme, that karlsplatz guy is prolly right


This same broderick slays in other countries and in tinder experiments done by other users Op's elo score is fucked and karl is a coper


----------



## Preston (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> @PrestonYnot
> 
> Lol looks like BBC is a niche meme, that karlsplatz guy is prolly right


Im not denying bbc is a niche tho but tyrones have decent smv


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

goat2x said:


> Hispanics maybe even middle eastern mog them for white women


Middle easterns have infinitely more SMV


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Im not denying bbc is a niche tho but tyrones have decent smv


Middle Eastern > White > mulatto > light chadpreet > dark Tyrone > dark chadpreet > chang


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> You're right
> 
> But this guy is a comical example
> 
> ...


What's wrong with him?


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> What's wrong with him?


Doesn't look chad to me


----------



## spark (Jun 1, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Can't believe broderick hunter got such pathetic results.Lmao


Women are bombared by catfishing incels every day. They are dumb but they aren't that dumb.


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Doesn't look chad to me


What level is he at then? He is a mogger imo


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 1, 2021)

spark said:


> Women are bombared by catfishing incels every day. They are dumb but they aren't that dumb.


Yes they are but there are guys like Miro cech and Tyler maher that ALWAYS get good results at least terms of quality. This guys quality was offff


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> What level is he at then? He is a mogger imo


Maybe 5.5 PSL like a chadlite ig 

There's way better looking middle Easterners basically like Youssef sawmah, oussama guessoum etc


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Maybe 5.5 PSL like a chadlite ig
> 
> There's way better looking middle Easterners basically like Youssef sawmah, oussama guessoum etc


What do you think his flaws are? Just wondering. I think eye tilt


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Middle Eastern > White > mulatto > light chadpreet > dark Tyrone > dark chadpreet > chang


white passing middle eastern guys* and theyre on par or a little above mulattos and 100% below whites


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 1, 2021)

Lol ooga mogs


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> What do you think his flaws are? Just wondering. I think eye tilt


Looks like he has PCT but his PFH and scleral show ruins otherwise mogger eye area 

Also his jaw is a bit too wide don't you think? And round chin . Hairline a bit weird 

His styling isnt the best 

I looked up some more unfrauded pics maybe he's a low level chad tho perhaps like 5.5-6 psl


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> white passing middle eastern guys* and theyre on par or a little above mulattos and 100% below whites


Insane cope 

Tell that to him


----------



## goat2x (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Middle easterns have infinitely more SMV


you are delusional shut the fuck up


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> white passing middle eastern guys* and theyre on par or a little above mulattos and 100% below whites


It's gonna depend actually on the individual chaddam and chad I guess. They r on par . You can't deny chaddams have exotic halo


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Insane cope
> 
> Tell that to him



na lmao, this guy looks pretty similar and flopped relative to the mulatto ran against him 
the dark skin legit kills smv. theyd just think hes some dirty curry w blue eyes
he got like 1/5th the matches mulatto chadrone got lol and it wasnt a high tier one either


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

goat2x said:


> you are delusional shut the fuck up


I can link you experiments and you can just talk shit


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Looks like he has PCT but his PFH and scleral show ruins otherwise mogger eye area
> 
> Also his jaw is a bit too wide don't you think? And round chin . Hairline a bit weird
> 
> ...


I see more of his eye area and actually his nostrils being his true biggest flaws. His jaw is fine imo


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> na lmao, this guy looks pretty similar and flopped relative to the mulatto ran against him
> the dark skin legit kills smv. theyd just think hes some dirty curry w blue eyes


He's curry tho not middle eastern


----------



## goat2x (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> I can link you experiments and you can just talk shit


no one gives a shit about your little cuck experiments

fact of the matter is middle easterns do FAR worse than white people and even hispanics

in all the studies


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> He's curry tho not middle eastern


well it doesnt matter lmao. the second they see ethnic shit skin, game over for the smv


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

goat2x said:


> no one gives a shit about your little cuck experiments
> 
> fact of the matter is middle easterns do FAR worse than white people and even hispanics
> 
> in all the studies


I see 

Middle easterns always mog blacks . 



Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


----------



## goat2x (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> I see
> 
> Middle easterns always mog blacks .
> 
> ...


ye they do but they dont mog white people
just look at this experiment the chad got more matches even doe he is facially like below 0.5psl atleat


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

goat2x said:


> no one gives a shit about your little cuck experiments
> 
> fact of the matter is middle easterns do FAR worse than white people and even hispanics
> 
> in all the studies


Whites can slightly mog the chaddams but between chaddam and chad it's gonna depend on the individual basically 

Hispanic ehh, not sure about that


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

goat2x said:


> ye they do but they dont mog white people
> just look at this experiment the chad got more matches even doe he is facially like below 0.5psl atleat
> View attachment 1160588
> View attachment 1160589


Dude it was very slight like 2 matches less . It's basically the same


----------



## goat2x (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Dude it was very slight like 2 matches less . It's basically the same


ye but the white dude face is literally like 0.5psl less atleast


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

goat2x said:


> ye they do but they dont mog white people
> just look at this experiment the chad got more matches even doe he is facially like below 0.5psl atleat
> View attachment 1160588
> View attachment 1160589


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> I see
> 
> Middle easterns always mog blacks .
> 
> ...


someone did a tinder exp like this on here and mulatto chad actually out performed the arab white passing chad AND white chad and the chadrone didnt even look that good


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> I see
> 
> Middle easterns always mog blacks .
> 
> ...


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Insane cope
> 
> Tell that to him



He's like 5.5psl max, look how he looks next to meeks


----------



## goat2x (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> someone did a tinder exp like this on here and mulatto chad actually out performed the arab white passing chad AND white chad and the chadrone didnt even look that good


these experiments literally prove nothing


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cope


No it's not 

Imagine if someone ran Toni mahfud on tinder


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

africancel said:


> He's like 5.5psl max, look how he looks next to meeks
> View attachment 1160594
> View attachment 1160598


Half white theorem


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> No it's not
> 
> Imagine if someone ran Toni mahfud on tinder



Surgerymaxxed. Beckford mogs.


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Surgerymaxxed. Beckford mogs.


Dudes literally an abused dog


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Half white theorem


well duh, meeks would obliterate him


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> someone did a tinder exp like this on here and mulatto chad actually out performed the arab white passing chad AND white chad and the chadrone didnt even look that good


It depends on the specific person being used basically 

Middle Eastern, White and Mulatto are on par 


Someone like Oussama Guessoum would mog any mulatto probably. Only someone like Tyler Maher might mog him


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Dudes literally an abused dog
> View attachment 1160609


Tomi mahfud looks like shit and is surgerymaxxed.

Beckford is better looking and has NT halo.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> It depends on the specific person being used basically
> 
> Middle Eastern, White and Mulatto are on par
> 
> ...



this is a middle eastern guy?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Half white theorem


So many blacks mog him


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Tomi mahfud looks like shit and is surgerymaxxed.
> 
> Beckford is better looking and has NT halo.
> 
> View attachment 1160616


Mad cope


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> this is a middle eastern guy?


Yah he's Algerian


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

africancel said:


> So many blacks mog him
> View attachment 1160611
> View attachment 1160612
> View attachment 1160613
> ...


Meeks mog all of them v hard imo


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Someone like Oussama Guessoum would mog any mulatto probably. Only someone like Tyler Maher might mog him


Fuck no. That’s why middle eastern a have to larp as Italian. Ethnic=falio


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Fuck no. That’s why middle eastern a have to larp as Italian.
> 
> View attachment 1160620


He's Algerian, keep coping


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> He's Algerian, keep coping


He looks like shit. Any mullato has better coloring.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Meeks mog all of them v hard imo


Not meeks that youssef guy


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

africancel said:


> So many blacks mog him
> View attachment 1160611
> View attachment 1160612
> View attachment 1160613
> ...


these guys wouldnt stand a chance in terms of smv unless they bleached the fuck out of their skin ngl. i dont mean this as a joke. if youre a dark skin black, your potential is locked behind your skintone.
this was in 20 minutes


----------



## turkproducer (Jun 1, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Middle eastern Chads can put tyrones to shame. Do you really think this guy can be beaten by a random Tyrone on an international level? Jfl no. All they might have is Muslim failo sometimes.
> View attachment 1160524
> View attachment 1160526


isn’t this guy a turk lol?

i don’t think it’s fair to include him for “ME” chads, he probably is at least partially a balkan rape baby even tho he’s turkish 






this is a true me chaddamlite imo


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> His names ousamma. Sounds like osama bin laden.


Imagine coping with the name cos u have no other copes left


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

africancel said:


> Not meeks that youssef guy


Nah


----------



## turkproducer (Jun 1, 2021)

ITT: a bunch of retards fighting like rats over what pheno mogs

just focus on ur own situation, smh


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Imagine coping with the name cos u have no other copes left


Imagine thinking he mogs mullatos. Mullatos have ideal coloring. Ousamma looks like a pale nerd.


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

africancel said:


> Not meeks that youssef guy


Dude Ur Tyrone got mogged by this guy 





Imagine they used a better looking light chadpreet


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> He's Algerian, keep coping


Ah yes my name is Ahmed Muhammad from Algeria, I'm definitely middle eastern and not white.


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

africancel said:


> Ah yes my name is Ahmed Muhammad from Algeria, I'm definitely middle eastern and not white.
> View attachment 1160633


There's middle easterns and curries that have this pheno though


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Dude Ur Tyrone got mogged by this guy
> View attachment 1160630
> 
> 
> ...


the guy on the top wouldnt get more than 10 matches in my city btw lol. my city is giga competitive


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Dude Ur Tyrone got mogged by this guy
> View attachment 1160630
> 
> 
> ...


Nope that was ronals epps.








Dark skin tyrone experiment in amsterdam after 1 hour


@Blackgymmax 79 likes in 1 hour




looksmax.org


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> the guy on the top wouldnt get more than 10 matches in my city btw lol. my city is giga competitive


Arabincel said 60 in 12 hrs without body halo for the top guy
100 in 4 hrs with body halo for hirthik


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

like, it literally doesnt matter how good a black dude looks, hes always capped by being dark. it is what it is.


----------



## Zias (Jun 1, 2021)

Brutal pill for blacks. If they aren't gymmaxxed they're invisible to women. They get objectified into oblivion due to sexual appeal but if they don't have the body or bbc to back it up they're worthless 

His other post: 
So I haven't gotten a like in something around 5-6 weeks. I have no clue if it's me, the app, or something nefarious going on with girls in my area. I tried photo feeler and got some decent scores. However, that doesn't seem to be transferring over well to the app. Does anyone know what I should do?​


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

africancel said:


> Nope that was ronals epps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cope


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Arabincel said 60 in 12 hrs without body halo for the top guy
> 100 in 4 hrs with body halo for hirthik


ah not bad. but like he did about as good as this black dude face alone


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

africancel said:


> Nope that was ronals epps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell him to run oussama and let's see 

If you win, you win


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

africancel said:


> Nope that was ronals epps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this was kinda cope, he told me he used a boost for this as well


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> ah not bad. but like he did about as good as this black dude face alone


He looks good man 

The top guy and this black are about same Psl like 5.5 ish

Top curry would lose mog battles on here to the black guy in fact


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> this was kinda cope, he told me he used a boost for this as well


🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> like, it literally doesnt matter how good a black dude looks, hes always capped by being dark. it is what it is.


It's the same with curries 

This guy performed horribly


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣


indeed. darkskin is legit a gigafailo. id be incel if it wasnt for roid maxxing.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> this was kinda cope, he told me he used a boost for this as well


I mean even with boost 79 likes in an hour on face pics alone is pretty good.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> He looks good man
> 
> The top guy and this black are about same Psl like 5.5 ish
> 
> Top curry would lose mog battles on here to the black guy in fact


i still think that black dude looks like this. his nose looks like a botched dorito


----------



## AhmedBakr (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> indeed. darkskin is legit a gigafailo. id be incel if it wasnt for roid maxxing.


Surely u can fuck irl 

I think most blacks slay irl by being loud and rowdy and NT rather than online


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> Surely u can fuck irl
> 
> I think most blacks slay irl by being loud and rowdy and NT rather than online


no i do good on tinder, but ive tested my pics pre nose job no body halo n shit and id get like 5 matches in a day now vs 100 in a day. back in the days i did a tinder test with colored contacts and used a filter to look mulatto passing and i swear to god every other woman was matching me


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 1, 2021)

Zias said:


> Brutal pill for blacks. If they aren't **thugmaxxed* they're invisible to women. They get objectified into oblivion due to sexual appeal but if they don't have the body or bbc to back it up they're worthless


It’s because he looks like a nerd. Only white guys can get away with things like this.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> It’s because he looks like a nerd. Only white guys can get away with things like this.
> 
> View attachment 1160655


no lmfao its just cuz hes darkskin. thats literally it. its the same at ALL LEVELS. dark skin alone is one of the biggest fucking failos you can have i guarentee that i would have infinite smv if i just mulatto frauded


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> no lmfao its just cuz hes darkskin. thats literally it. its the same at ALL LEVELS. dark skin alone is one of the biggest fucking failos you can have i guarentee that i would have infinite smv if i just mulatto frauded


I’ve seen the ugliest black guys with girls. Nt is all that matters for them.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I’ve seen the ugliest black guys with girls. Nt is all that matters for them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1160659


nigga being darkskin doesnt mean its over. pretty much anyone thats high psl can get a gl gf. its just the quantity. its not over just bc youre dark lmfao


----------



## gamma (Jun 1, 2021)

Zias said:


> Brutal pill for blacks. If they aren't gymmaxxed they're invisible to women. They get objectified into oblivion due to sexual appeal but if they don't have the body or bbc to back it up they're worthless
> 
> His other post:
> So I haven't gotten a like in something around 5-6 weeks. I have no clue if it's me, the app, or something nefarious going on with girls in my area. I tried photo feeler and got some decent scores. However, that doesn't seem to be transferring over well to the app. Does anyone know what I should do?​



He's an average face black and he struggles on Tinder exactly like an average face white 

Tinder is for above average people


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I’ve seen the ugliest black guys with girls. Nt is all that matters for them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1160659


also, this guy isnt rly darkskin. hes borderline lightskin


----------



## gamma (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Only white guys can get away with things like this.


Not even them tbh


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

gamma said:


> He's an average face black and he struggles on Tinder exactly like an average face white
> 
> Tinder is for above average people


no bro, @rambocel does good. that black guy is slightly above avg. hes just too fucking dark nigga


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> also, this guy isnt rly darkskin. hes borderline lightskin


It’s not the skin color. It’s the bones and pheno.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

yall dont get it


gamma said:


> Not even them tbh


by the end of this year im gonna be completely mulatto frauded and youll see the shit im talking about and it will end these dark skin copers. if youre a darkskin black, it IS your race


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 1, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> isn’t this guy a turk lol?
> 
> i don’t think it’s fair to include him for “ME” chads, he probably is at least partially a balkan rape baby even tho he’s turkish
> 
> ...


True he probably has a lot of white admixture. Bad example


----------



## Zias (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> It’s because he looks like a nerd. Only white guys can get away with things like this.
> 
> View attachment 1160655


Just don't be a nerd if you're black theory. 

I mean I can get behind that. Being a nerd translates into being at least educated, which means you're middle class or even high class. Guy told me he was an engineer. I think it's not that common yet for middle-high class to date black, im saying dating cause guy has no sex appeal for one night stands.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> It’s not the skin color. It’s the bones and pheno.
> 
> View attachment 1160665


yeah sure, thats why this




mogs this


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 1, 2021)

Zias said:


> Just don't be a nerd if you're black theory.
> 
> I mean I can get behind that. Being a nerd translates into being at least educated, which means you're middle class or even high class. Guy told me he was an engineer. I think it's not that common yet for middle-high class to date black, im saying dating cause guy has no sex appeal for one night stands.


True. Over for average black men.


----------



## Zias (Jun 1, 2021)

gamma said:


> He's an average face black and he struggles on Tinder exactly like an average face white
> 
> Tinder is for above average people


He is average? 
Nah that's cope


----------



## gamma (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> @rambocel does good.


Tales


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> yeah sure, thats why this
> View attachment 1160669
> 
> mogs this
> View attachment 1160670


That’s why ones making money off his looks. Tinder experiments are stupid.


----------



## gamma (Jun 1, 2021)

Zias said:


> He is average?
> Nah that's cope


How is average black


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> That’s why ones making money off his looks. Tinder experiments are stupid.


yeah cuz broderick is actually super fucking gl but to women hes failo'd by skintone hard. if he was lightskin he would be on absolute god mode


----------



## studiocel (Jun 1, 2021)

I think black smv is very location based


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

studiocel said:


> I think black smv is very location based


is possible


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

this was my best thread yet 
gimme your fucking reps u subhumans


----------



## Zias (Jun 1, 2021)

gamma said:


> How is average black


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> yeah cuz broderick is actually super fucking gl but to women hes failo'd by skintone hard. if he was lightskin he would be on absolute god mode


This is the ideal skin color for black guys to compete


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

Zias said:


> View attachment 1160688


he looks worse breh. and hes balding jfl. 0 smv. this ugly white chick at my work who was simping for me had niggas like this in her inbox worshipping her


----------



## Zias (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> he looks worse breh. and hes balding jfl. 0 smv. this ugly white chick at my work who was simping for me had niggas like this in her inbox worshipping her


Yeah exactly. He looks worse than black dude I posted. Scroll up brother 
Also jfl at black guys worshipping white pussy I thought it was the other way around?


----------



## gamma (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> This is the ideal skin color for black guys to compete
> 
> View attachment 1160689


Cope, this colour is ideal


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

Zias said:


> Yeah exactly. He looks worse than black dude I posted. Scroll up brother
> Also jfl at black guys worshipping white pussy I thought it was the other way around?


god i have a story for you. this ugly bitch was trying to cheat on her bf w me (he was darkskin too) and i was friends w the guy. i matched her on tinder to just say hi and this bitch actually tried to fucking come onto me


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 1, 2021)

gamma said:


> Cope, this colour is ideal
> View attachment 1160691


Vantablack pilled again


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jun 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> people bark hard at me when i say blacks have shit smv unless gymmaxed. ok, so lets put this to the test with
> BRODERICK HUNTER
> View attachment 1114234
> 
> ...


tough


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Vantablack pilled again


i like that look ngl and theres a niche for it. however, if you want more bitches rather than a select few thatll love u, you need to get white


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 1, 2021)

i also wanted to add, colored contacts frauding is approved by white chicks moreso for me. when i used to wear contacts, i told them and they were okay with the fact. however, black chicks would unmatch me  big w


----------



## fogdart (Jun 2, 2021)

Zias said:


> Brutal pill for blacks. If they aren't gymmaxxed they're invisible to women. They get objectified into oblivion due to sexual appeal but if they don't have the body or bbc to back it up they're worthless
> 
> His other post:
> So I haven't gotten a like in something around 5-6 weeks. I have no clue if it's me, the app, or something nefarious going on with girls in my area. I tried photo feeler and got some decent scores. However, that doesn't seem to be transferring over well to the app. Does anyone know what I should do?​



This dude has a good face but very low sex appeal. The picture in glasses alone disqualifies him for 90% of women including black women. Dating apps is all about sex appeal - if you're not psl 5.5 and above then you should be showing your body (abs). Blacks especially dark skin black guys are known to be athletic and NT so being a nerdy black kid is a huge failo - women who are attracted to blacks want black guys with high sex appeal. Only white guys can get away with being nerdy. Trust me, I've ran a Hinge experiment with a low sex appeal white guy and he performed like shit (Even I did better than him because of my body tho he'll obliterate me if he's gymmaxxed)


This is the white guy I used for the experiment





@Blackgymmax @looksmaxxer234 @gamma @africancel


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jun 2, 2021)

Cope. Keep crying for the RTTmaxxed All Blacks


----------



## gamma (Jun 2, 2021)

fogdart said:


> I've ran a Hinge experiment with a low sex appeal white guy and he performed like shit


Just curious, how many matches did he get?


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Jun 2, 2021)

Op should try Meeks next 🤩


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Jun 2, 2021)

He's like 5.5psl max, look how he looks next to meeks


africancel said:


> View attachment 1160594
> View attachment 1160598


Getting bogged by the bald 🐅 Meeks


----------



## fogdart (Jun 2, 2021)

gamma said:


> Just curious, how many matches did he get?


5 matches with subpar girls in 48 hours. That's on hinge tho. Hinge is generally more difficult. chad had 37 matches in 48 hours. Tyrone had 18.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 22, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> like, it literally doesnt matter how good a black dude looks, hes always capped by being dark. it is what it is.


I have used dark skinned guys in my experiments last year and they did good.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 23, 2021)

Moggy said:


> I have used dark skinned guys in my experiments last year and they did good.


ayeee youre back
idk, maybe the algo was fucked up from arab incels elo? it seems to like depend on the city. @fogdart has done experiments with lower tier tyrones in other cities who did better than broderick here.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 23, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> ayeee youre back
> idk, maybe the algo was fucked up from arab incels elo? it seems to like depend on the city. @fogdart has done experiments with lower tier tyrones in other cities who did better than broderick here.


Just popping in.

I think it has more to do with the fact you used a very well known male model and tinder shadow banning/restricting your account.


----------



## Preston (Jun 23, 2021)

africancel said:


> So many blacks mog him
> View attachment 1160611
> View attachment 1160612
> View attachment 1160613
> ...


What's this guy's name?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 23, 2021)

Moggy said:


> Just popping in.
> 
> I think it has more to do with the fact you used a very well known male model and tinder shadow banning/restricting your account.


Jfl your still active? When’s the next curry chadpreet tinder fish experiments coming out?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 7, 2022)

BUMP


----------



## Artemis (Nov 7, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> View attachment 1114238
> 
> he got some nigger w nice tits but fucking alien eyes lmfao


You Standard-cel too? 

She is FUCKING HOT lol 

PS. Though i agree, her eyes a little too far apart. So, not 9/10. WIll be 7/10.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 7, 2022)

@Moggie over


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Nov 7, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> people bark hard at me when i say blacks have shit smv unless gymmaxed. ok, so lets put this to the test with
> BRODERICK HUNTER
> View attachment 1114234
> 
> ...



tbh idgaf about the tinderfishing/tyronefishing but goddamn you are proof that non-NT nigs do exist.

you're a legit self hating schizo, hyper turbo non-NT

congrats ig


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 28, 2022)

BUMP ITS OVER FOR GORILLAS


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 28, 2022)

@fogdart The lightskin who got less likes got higher quality women btw. Pheno and coloring determines quality, over.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 28, 2022)

INB4 THE ATTRACTIVE WOMEN JUST NO SWIPED HIM BC CATFISH BUT ONLY TRUE SUBHUMANS LIKED HIM


----------



## Eriot Lodger (Dec 28, 2022)

He looks muscular and strong judging by those pictures. Women just have low sex drives due to low T.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 28, 2022)

Eriot Lodger said:


> He looks muscular and strong judging by those pictures. Women just have low sex drives due to low T.


Both true but cope


----------



## Eriot Lodger (Dec 28, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Both true but cope


Wdym cope? You're just being an ignorant nigger. I would never cope. Now rep my post you vile son of a bitch!


----------

